# The Local Soaps Project



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 9, 2009)

Round 1:

Fredericksburg Peaches & Cream
(I'll be doing this one again with a straight peach FO so it won't discolor)

Local river water
Peach Nectar from Fredericksburg
Harvest Peach yogurt
Peaches & Cream FO (from LeCrissa's)






Round 2:

Hill Country Prickly Pear

Local river water
macerated prickly pear fruit (with seeds)






Round 3:

Medina Orchard Apple

Fresh pressed apple juice with pulp
Hot Apple Pie FO (LeCrissa's)
cinnamon swirl


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi
They look great. With all the great ingredients you've put in there, you could almost eat it!!
I bet they sell great!


----------



## wonderland (Jan 10, 2009)

i've been waiting on that.    

good lord, it's lovely.  care to sell one?   :wink:


----------



## surf girl (Jan 10, 2009)

I love your whole Local Soaps project.  Great idea.  

Those bars look great - can't wait to see the next ones!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2009)

You idea is truly inspired and I love seeing it come together for you!  I'm looking forward to seeing more of these soaps....BTW - this one looks fabulous and so creamy!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 10, 2009)

Your soap looks great!  

River water?  Have you used that before?  How did everything turn out? I have a popular river close by, that's a good idea, but I've always heard that river water has a bunch of contaminates in it.  We can't even eat the fish from it here.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 10, 2009)

we have one part of the river like that, it's nasty. The part where I got this is so clean the health dept. actually says you can drink it. Either way, I put it in a bowl and let it sit so any floaties would come to the top then I froze it and scraped the top layer off LOL


----------



## IanT (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome job!!!... maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarvelous.....simply maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarvelous


----------



## Lindy (Jan 10, 2009)

I would think that the lye is going to kill most nasties?  I sometimes use sea water and I figure the lye is taking care if sterilizing it....I do let it sit for a while before using it, but I'm not doing anything else with it and it seems to be okay....


----------



## topcat (Jan 10, 2009)

Keep them coming Lil Outlaws.....I especially want to see the prickly pear soap!  

Lovely, lovely creamy soap.

Tanya


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 18, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive, Tanya!

The Prickly Pear is setting up as we speak.. I should have pictures tomorrow!!


Also I have a skillet on the stove with some Cabernet simmering down to a syrup for the Vineyard soap.. I'm about to mash up some local strawberries for the Poteet Strawberry.. and after I finish cleaning up from the Prickly Pear, I'll start the Apple Orchard  
(it's gonna be YUUUUUUMMMMMMYYYY - making it with unfiltered juice from the local orchard.. the kind with all the thick yummy stuff in the bottom!)


----------



## topcat (Jan 18, 2009)

Lil, you are so inspiring....and very full-on!!!  After reading several of your posts about doing this soap, then that soap, then the other soap - I have actually made a batch each of two days in a row.....I am sooooo proud :roll:  :wink:    )

I am looking forward to your pics so much  

Tanya


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 18, 2009)

Awww thanks Tanya!   
I just unmolded the Prickly Pear and it looks and smells divine. I'm waiting on the sunlight to be a bit better, I'm going to go sit it in our cactus and take it's mugshot  

It's a light yellowish green with a thin layer of a purpley pink (like the cactus with fruit) and has spots throughout it from the little bits and seeds of the Prickly Pear Fruit.. it's incredible!


I also unmolded two logs of Inauguration Day soap - two versions of red/white/blue MP soap. One of them I love and the other isn't bad either lol I'll be posting those later too..


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 18, 2009)

That looks awesome! Love the way you cut it very kewl!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

Added pics of the Prickly Pear! And Medina Orchard Apple is setting up as we speak


----------



## topcat (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh, that is so pretty!  Such a lovely soap!  Tell me again....when did you start CPing?  It must have been years and years ago - all your soaps are wonderful.  Can' wait to see the Medina Orchard Apple.

Tanya


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

awwwww thanks!!    I think it was maybe a month or two ago - I'm sooooo addicted LOL and now I'm running low on lye, I need to reorder or I'll have to take a break - eeeeeek! 
 :wink: 

BTW my whole house smells like the most delicious apple pie... mmmmm I hope it looks as good as it smells!


----------



## Jody (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow.  So pretty.  I love the prickly pear and the seeds.  Awesome colours.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jan 24, 2009)

*soap*

Wooo HOOO!!  Very nice pics.  The first one looks good enough to take a bite out of. 

craftgirl


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 24, 2009)

Added Medina Orchard Apple!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

